# Im Internet Explorer - Fehlermeldung R6025. Wodurch wird dieser Verursacht ?



## Shat (25. August 2006)

Juten Tach!
Also das Problem liegt darin, dass mein InternetEplorer (v7) in bestimmten Situationen abschmiert und eine Meldung kommt - Error R6025 - pure virtual function call.

Was für ein Fehler das genau ist weiß ich und somit ist das net meine Frage. (Sonst würd ich im C++ Forum fragen^^)

Also mich interessiert, warum es auftritt bzw wodurch es Verursacht wird, es ist ja an irgendeiner stelle klar, dass es ein Bug seitens Microsot sein muss, da mein Mozilla und Opera 'no problems' hat, keine Fehler im Code sind und weil das ein Fehler in der Bibliothek ist.

Spekulation:
Ich denke, dass der Fehler einfach eine CSS Stilregel ist die der IExplorer nicht richtig verarbeitet, sondern an dieser Stelle die Richtige Funktion allerdings eine Virtuelle und somit nur in einer Unterklasse und nicht in der Superklasse aufzurufen ist.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Helfen. Danke im Voraus.


----------



## Maik (25. August 2006)

Ich schieb das Thema ins Forum für "Windows & Office Produkte", da sich deine Frage mit der Auszeichnungssprache HTML nicht beantworten lässt.


----------

